# Openelec



## jmoorez2001 (Dec 24, 2007)

hmm haves anyone tryed the program called openlec for home theater set up might wantto look into it and see how it works i have been sueing it and i seam to like it very good and itsable to be used with a remote control here is a link to it and what it is http://www.openelec.tv/ would like to hear some replys of it


----------



## sparky77 (Feb 22, 2008)

Looks interesting, I'll have to check it out.


----------



## jmoorez2001 (Dec 24, 2007)

yes its awsome its just like xbmc outlook but as its own os but uses linux as the intall but with xbmc as the os ucan add ad many hrdds as u like i have mine set up on a 40gb hdd and then 2 sata 1tb hdds with mucis and movies on each one


----------



## acpowell (Apr 16, 2012)

jmoorez2001 said:


> hmm haves anyone tryed the program called openlec for home theater set up might wantto look into it and see how it works i have been sueing it and i seam to like it very good and itsable to be used with a remote control here is a link to it and what it is http://www.openelec.tv/ would like to hear some replys of it


I know this is an older thread but did you ever give it a try? I have been using it for about 2 weeks and I love it. Took me a bit to figure out the best method to get movies and TV into it but it is the best thing I could of done for my home theater.


----------

